# Can't Stop Urinating! HELP



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Last night I woke up SEVEN times between 9pm and 6am to urinate! This is ridiculous as it has been going on for over a week. My blood work is normal and there was only a small trace of white blood cells in my urine. What could be going on!


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Is there any possibility that you are pregnant? Or are you on a new med that may have this as a side effect? Otherwise, I'm at a loss. I can imagine how frustrating that must be.


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Is there any possibility that you are pregnant? Or are you on a new med that may have this as a side effect? Otherwise, I'm at a loss. I can imagine how frustrating that must be.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a disorder called "Overactive Bladder" where the bladder over-reacts to filling and is kinda like what some people have with the rectum only it's the bladder.It may be fairly common for people to have both, I do.The OB usually is most bothersome when my allegies act up for some reason.It is also treated with antispasmodics, so if you have some handy it may be worth giving one a shot at bedtime. The Levsin I have tends to work just as well as the antispasmodics that are supposed to be for OB. www.detrol.com is the site from one of the drugs used to treat it and has some pretty good info.Mine mostly bothers me at night.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a disorder called "Overactive Bladder" where the bladder over-reacts to filling and is kinda like what some people have with the rectum only it's the bladder.It may be fairly common for people to have both, I do.The OB usually is most bothersome when my allegies act up for some reason.It is also treated with antispasmodics, so if you have some handy it may be worth giving one a shot at bedtime. The Levsin I have tends to work just as well as the antispasmodics that are supposed to be for OB. www.detrol.com is the site from one of the drugs used to treat it and has some pretty good info.Mine mostly bothers me at night.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jen S,I went through the same thing several months ago and I went to the doctor thinking I would get an antibiotic for a minor infection but nothing showed up in the urine sample so they gave me a medication Phenazopyridin Tab 200 MG. This is the same medication in an OTC product called Uristat but the strenght is lower 95 MG a tablet. You only take them for 2 days. Your urine will be very orange and this can stain you undergarments. It did help at that time.It says it gives fast relief of pain, burning, urgency and frequency of urination.You should also avoid somr potentially irritating foods such as coffee, caffeinated/ carbonated beverages, alcohol and spicy or highly acidic foods such as tomatoes and citrus products.Also avoiding bubble bath products, douches and scented soaps and toilet paper. Wearing cotton underwear and avoiding tight clothing. Uusing uncented laundry detergants, bleaches, and fabric softeners can help. Wipingfrom front to back after urination or a bowel movement can help prevent bacteria from entering the urethra. During Menstruation change tampons or sanitary pads frequently to minimize bacteria growth.Urinating before and after Sexual intercourse may also help in eliminating any bacteria. Washing the genital area befor intercourse can also help. With a mild soap of couse.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jen S,I went through the same thing several months ago and I went to the doctor thinking I would get an antibiotic for a minor infection but nothing showed up in the urine sample so they gave me a medication Phenazopyridin Tab 200 MG. This is the same medication in an OTC product called Uristat but the strenght is lower 95 MG a tablet. You only take them for 2 days. Your urine will be very orange and this can stain you undergarments. It did help at that time.It says it gives fast relief of pain, burning, urgency and frequency of urination.You should also avoid somr potentially irritating foods such as coffee, caffeinated/ carbonated beverages, alcohol and spicy or highly acidic foods such as tomatoes and citrus products.Also avoiding bubble bath products, douches and scented soaps and toilet paper. Wearing cotton underwear and avoiding tight clothing. Uusing uncented laundry detergants, bleaches, and fabric softeners can help. Wipingfrom front to back after urination or a bowel movement can help prevent bacteria from entering the urethra. During Menstruation change tampons or sanitary pads frequently to minimize bacteria growth.Urinating before and after Sexual intercourse may also help in eliminating any bacteria. Washing the genital area befor intercourse can also help. With a mild soap of couse.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

JenS,I forgot to mention get your blood sugar tested. Could be a problem there.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

JenS,I forgot to mention get your blood sugar tested. Could be a problem there.Linda


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2001)

I don't get woken up to urinate, but during the day I do seem to get the urge to go alot more than I used to. When I'm nervous I constantly feel like I need to go.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2001)

I don't get woken up to urinate, but during the day I do seem to get the urge to go alot more than I used to. When I'm nervous I constantly feel like I need to go.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2001)

I hate going to bed. I know I'm going to wake up 2-3 times to urinate. This just takes a couple of hours of effective sleep away from me. So, I can't win, either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2001)

I hate going to bed. I know I'm going to wake up 2-3 times to urinate. This just takes a couple of hours of effective sleep away from me. So, I can't win, either.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 12, 2000)

I have to get up several times during the night to urinate unless I take a heavy duty sleeping pill that knocks me out. Then I will have to go around 5AM.I also have this irritating habit of eating while up, usually something sweet ususally eaten on the throne. Kind of sick isn't it? I think I will try the Levsin suggestion.During the day the problem isn't nearly as bad unless I am nervous. I couldn't even begin to count the times I have gone running to the washroon with a dentist bib around my neck and cotton balls in my mouth!


----------



## Kelli (Feb 12, 2000)

I have to get up several times during the night to urinate unless I take a heavy duty sleeping pill that knocks me out. Then I will have to go around 5AM.I also have this irritating habit of eating while up, usually something sweet ususally eaten on the throne. Kind of sick isn't it? I think I will try the Levsin suggestion.During the day the problem isn't nearly as bad unless I am nervous. I couldn't even begin to count the times I have gone running to the washroon with a dentist bib around my neck and cotton balls in my mouth!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Try taking Cranberry Pills & Acidophillus. The Cranberry Pills are REALLY potent. It is like drinking a quart of Cranberry Juice.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Try taking Cranberry Pills & Acidophillus. The Cranberry Pills are REALLY potent. It is like drinking a quart of Cranberry Juice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2001)

did this come on suddenly or gradually?i also pee very very frequently. i go thru periods where i'm peeing 30-40 maybe more times a day(i've never counted)-and also at night. its very uncomfortable. in my case its clear its related to ibs. my doc says the same sets of nerves that make our colon irritable often start making the bladder irritable. i noticed that once i'm tuned into the sensation i'll just go and go and go. this was seriously bothernig me and my doc gave me amitryplyine. i take 1/2 of smallest dose available. he said it directly targets those nerver receptors that are in the bladder. i take it at night. it seems to have zero side effects and i am very sensitive to medecine. it is helping me ALOT and i am back to normal-which i can't believe. note that it took awhile to start working. maybe 3 weeks. now i go on and off it. i hope this helps, but you should also look into diabetes, bladder infection, bubble bath crystals are notorious for getting stuck in the urethra or near it and irritating it-this can cause constant peeing-and you just have to wait the few days till the crystal dissolves.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2001)

did this come on suddenly or gradually?i also pee very very frequently. i go thru periods where i'm peeing 30-40 maybe more times a day(i've never counted)-and also at night. its very uncomfortable. in my case its clear its related to ibs. my doc says the same sets of nerves that make our colon irritable often start making the bladder irritable. i noticed that once i'm tuned into the sensation i'll just go and go and go. this was seriously bothernig me and my doc gave me amitryplyine. i take 1/2 of smallest dose available. he said it directly targets those nerver receptors that are in the bladder. i take it at night. it seems to have zero side effects and i am very sensitive to medecine. it is helping me ALOT and i am back to normal-which i can't believe. note that it took awhile to start working. maybe 3 weeks. now i go on and off it. i hope this helps, but you should also look into diabetes, bladder infection, bubble bath crystals are notorious for getting stuck in the urethra or near it and irritating it-this can cause constant peeing-and you just have to wait the few days till the crystal dissolves.


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi there,There is a very good chance you have Interstitial Cystitis - you should have a cystoscopy done to make sure. Make an appointment with a Urologist.


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi there,There is a very good chance you have Interstitial Cystitis - you should have a cystoscopy done to make sure. Make an appointment with a Urologist.


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

I have just recently discovered that my frequent urination at night and day is from the Lipitor that I am taking for my Cholesterol! Are you on any of these drugs? If so, it might be the problem! But I have to put up with it as my cholesterol goes sky high if I stop taking it! Good Luck! Trish


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

I have just recently discovered that my frequent urination at night and day is from the Lipitor that I am taking for my Cholesterol! Are you on any of these drugs? If so, it might be the problem! But I have to put up with it as my cholesterol goes sky high if I stop taking it! Good Luck! Trish


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2001)

will someone please explain the difference between insterstitial cystitis and irritable bladder? do you have to have pain to have interstitial cystitis?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2001)

will someone please explain the difference between insterstitial cystitis and irritable bladder? do you have to have pain to have interstitial cystitis?


----------



## jon (Mar 28, 2000)

Whenever I am having a flare up of my colon....stomach cramping, D etc...I will go thru a period of having to pee every 1 1/2 to 2 hours...night time as well as day time... As soon as my colon "attack" is over I go back to my normal pattern.I have always thought that my colon must be bloated during my attacks and it pushes on my bladder??? Jon in AZ


----------



## jon (Mar 28, 2000)

Whenever I am having a flare up of my colon....stomach cramping, D etc...I will go thru a period of having to pee every 1 1/2 to 2 hours...night time as well as day time... As soon as my colon "attack" is over I go back to my normal pattern.I have always thought that my colon must be bloated during my attacks and it pushes on my bladder??? Jon in AZ


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2001)

i think the colon can bloat and push on the bladder and cause that problem. i think there is also the situation with the nerve endings getting the wrong or too much stimuli as the colon does. this is why the amitryptyline works for some. then there is interstitial cystitis which is actually a problem with the lining of your bladder wall, i believe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2001)

i think the colon can bloat and push on the bladder and cause that problem. i think there is also the situation with the nerve endings getting the wrong or too much stimuli as the colon does. this is why the amitryptyline works for some. then there is interstitial cystitis which is actually a problem with the lining of your bladder wall, i believe.


----------



## stones71 (Mar 30, 2001)

I have the same problem! I pee like every 30 minutes it seems and on bad days I go every 10 minutes. It's really annoying!! For me it started about 8 months ago when I started taking asidophilus powder. I guess I am extra sensitive to it. It helped a little when I got off the asid. but is still present. It seems as though if I'm not "c" I'm peeing. It's so much fun!!


----------



## stones71 (Mar 30, 2001)

I have the same problem! I pee like every 30 minutes it seems and on bad days I go every 10 minutes. It's really annoying!! For me it started about 8 months ago when I started taking asidophilus powder. I guess I am extra sensitive to it. It helped a little when I got off the asid. but is still present. It seems as though if I'm not "c" I'm peeing. It's so much fun!!


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi,No, usually pain is not associated with interstitial cystitis. You also do not necessarily need to rush to the bathroom, you just have to go all the time. I really do think you should explore this, however the bad news is that there really isn't much treatment available.


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi,No, usually pain is not associated with interstitial cystitis. You also do not necessarily need to rush to the bathroom, you just have to go all the time. I really do think you should explore this, however the bad news is that there really isn't much treatment available.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2001)

Patjack: Could you tell me if you have a hard time holding your urine. I also take Lipitor and have this constant need to urinate. Not only that, but I seem to be leaking a lot and yet the doctor says that he can't see (feel?) any problems with the position of the bladder.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2001)

Patjack: Could you tell me if you have a hard time holding your urine. I also take Lipitor and have this constant need to urinate. Not only that, but I seem to be leaking a lot and yet the doctor says that he can't see (feel?) any problems with the position of the bladder.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Well, it turns out the antibiotics (3 day dose) helped a lot. I went from 7 times a night to 2 times a night!!FYI: I did the diabetes blood work (nothing there) and I do take Bentyl on a regular basis.[This message has been edited by JenS (edited 08-24-2001).]


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Well, it turns out the antibiotics (3 day dose) helped a lot. I went from 7 times a night to 2 times a night!!FYI: I did the diabetes blood work (nothing there) and I do take Bentyl on a regular basis.[This message has been edited by JenS (edited 08-24-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

JenS-it must have been an infection then. that is great that you found an answer!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

JenS-it must have been an infection then. that is great that you found an answer!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Yep, I guess it was an infection....just weird that I didn't have the burning that usually accompanies UTIs.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Yep, I guess it was an infection....just weird that I didn't have the burning that usually accompanies UTIs.


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

odeal------Yes, since I have been on Lipitor I have had frequency and urgency! I feel like I have to go in large amounts and other times in small amounts----I get up several times during the night with frequency. This has happened since I have been on the Lipitor! I must stay on it though as my cholesterol goes up very high! Trish


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

odeal------Yes, since I have been on Lipitor I have had frequency and urgency! I feel like I have to go in large amounts and other times in small amounts----I get up several times during the night with frequency. This has happened since I have been on the Lipitor! I must stay on it though as my cholesterol goes up very high! Trish


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

That stinks







Interupted sleep really messes with everything...you need to get restful sleep.I seem to have bouts of irritable bladder. Sometimes it's my body overreacting to a large influx of sugar and trying to flush it out, sometimes it seems to be for no apparent reason. I've noticed on really hot days when I'm drinking a lot of fluids, I don't pee while I'm sweating like crazy and drinking a lot, then after my body cools down, I pee and pee and pee....Decongestants also make me pee more often. I also notice I pee a lot, and urgently, after taking Immodium.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

That stinks







Interupted sleep really messes with everything...you need to get restful sleep.I seem to have bouts of irritable bladder. Sometimes it's my body overreacting to a large influx of sugar and trying to flush it out, sometimes it seems to be for no apparent reason. I've noticed on really hot days when I'm drinking a lot of fluids, I don't pee while I'm sweating like crazy and drinking a lot, then after my body cools down, I pee and pee and pee....Decongestants also make me pee more often. I also notice I pee a lot, and urgently, after taking Immodium.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

ATP, YES! Immodium usually does it to me, too; weird, uh?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

ATP, YES! Immodium usually does it to me, too; weird, uh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2001)

Yeah, me too. Over the years I've seen a number of urologists. The last time was about 3 years ago when I underwent every test imaginable, including cystoscopy. (Oh what a joy that was







) The doc tried all sorts of medicines on me, to no effect. I finally just stopped going to him, as it was taking up a lot of time from work, and not improving my situation at all. I think it's worse when I eat a lot of sugar, but I rarely have a night when I get up fewer than 2 times. Those few nights are usually when I've taken a full dose of Ultram and an Ambien. Even then, I'm up after about 6 hours. What a way to live!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2001)

Yeah, me too. Over the years I've seen a number of urologists. The last time was about 3 years ago when I underwent every test imaginable, including cystoscopy. (Oh what a joy that was







) The doc tried all sorts of medicines on me, to no effect. I finally just stopped going to him, as it was taking up a lot of time from work, and not improving my situation at all. I think it's worse when I eat a lot of sugar, but I rarely have a night when I get up fewer than 2 times. Those few nights are usually when I've taken a full dose of Ultram and an Ambien. Even then, I'm up after about 6 hours. What a way to live!


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

JenS, I'm glad I'm not the only one! I'll tell ya, it can be a real bummer when it's really not good to be going to the bathroom at all...the D stops, thank god, but 15 minutes later I gotta pee bad! At least that is easier to hold in than D...but it keeps building and building til I GOTTA get up and go. And I've usually taken at least one potty break recently too...so professors love that... (I wasn't diagnosed when I was in college, so my profs defenitely weren't in on my IBS!)


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

JenS, I'm glad I'm not the only one! I'll tell ya, it can be a real bummer when it's really not good to be going to the bathroom at all...the D stops, thank god, but 15 minutes later I gotta pee bad! At least that is easier to hold in than D...but it keeps building and building til I GOTTA get up and go. And I've usually taken at least one potty break recently too...so professors love that... (I wasn't diagnosed when I was in college, so my profs defenitely weren't in on my IBS!)


----------

